# Surf fishing this weekend?



## bigspoon17 (May 31, 2011)

Thoughts on fishing in this weekend's weather (considering I find a way to miss the rain)? Would it be an exercise in futility to try to catch some reds from the beach? Haven't done a whole lot of surf fishing...

Thanks!


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

Can't catch if you don't try!

The surf will be big, but if you can get your rods high enough and use some 8-12oz pyramid sinkers then your lines should stay still. The reds are still there at Pickens, so I would try there.

Good luck!


----------



## bigspoon17 (May 31, 2011)

Thanks for the info! I think we are gonna give it a go as long as it isn't storming.


----------



## jcallaham (Dec 13, 2009)

caught two black drum and a pomp this am, guys up and down the beach were catching too, surf apeared to be dropping. I think the weekend could be a good one for surf fishing.


----------



## bigspoon17 (May 31, 2011)

Awesome. I'm definitely gonna give it a shot! Thanks for the report!


----------



## Howitzer (Nov 4, 2011)

You almost cant go wrong fishing the surf this time of year at the Fort for Bull Red's and Black Drum. It will be good for Bull's till about late February. Cut Mullet is your best bet.


----------



## NOsaints (Aug 8, 2011)

How heavy line you using with 8-10 oz sinkers??
Also I'm using suffix 836 braid 20lb line and I'll use a 2 oz pyramid and half the time the super line will snap without a hard cast??


----------



## Howitzer (Nov 4, 2011)

you need to use a shock leader. I cast a 5 to 6 oz weight. I spool 17lb test on reel, and last 30ft i double uni-knot Suffix 832 65 lb braid. The braid absorbs the shock as line leaves spool. That stopped the line from breaking during cast.


----------



## bigspoon17 (May 31, 2011)

Thanks for the info. I have never fished the fort, so I'm looking forward to giving it a shot. Just go to the gulf side and fish away, or should I try somewhere else? I went to the beach last weekend and brought the fly rod just in case. I got a chance to chase a couple of schools of Bonita down the beach, so I may just take it with me to Pickens and go to the sound side if the reds and black drum aren't biting and the weather is cooperating for some fly action.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Surf Sinkers*

I don't use real heavy surf sinkers. My max is about 5 oz Sputniks.

A shock leader is a must if you don't like to hurt your fellow surf fishermen. C2


----------



## NOsaints (Aug 8, 2011)

can you give me a good website to make my own shock leader cause ive never made one


----------



## Howitzer (Nov 4, 2011)

http://youtu.be/Xk_VUb-dOQo 

this should help. if you use a 5oz weight you want at least 30 ft of 50lb braid and so on, 10 to 1 ratio


----------



## NOsaints (Aug 8, 2011)

so if i have 20lb braid on now get about 10 yards of 50lb braid on that and then my surf leader?


----------



## Howitzer (Nov 4, 2011)

you always need roughly 30ft of braid, or just enough to wrap around spool a few times. Then double uni-knot that into the mono. 20lb braid would be fine for a 2 0z weight. if you used 3 oz you would want 30lb braid and so on.


----------

